# radio install how to wire it ????



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

i just got my 94'sentra a month ago and ive got the original
radio cassette player. so i just bought and jvc cd player to put in
place of the old one. i take the old radio off, i 've try to wire it together but i dont have a clue what wire do what and where to put it. so if someone got the diagram for it from nissan i would really appreciate it.thanx


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i can save ya the trouble of matching wires. run down to best buy, circuit city, or whatever, ask for a wiring harness for the radio, and it should cost somthing like 8-20 bux...........


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

slay hit the nail on the head right there........ save time and the head ache get a wiring harness


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

And the cool thing about the wiring harness adaptor is it should have the same color coding as your JVC head unit. This way, you'd be pretty much be matching similar wire colors to each other. Good luck with your install.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> *And the cool thing about the wiring harness adaptor is it should have the same color coding as your JVC head unit. This way, you'd be pretty much be matching similar wire colors to each other. Good luck with your install. *


and to go back to stock all you do is unplug the harness and plug the stock cd player back in


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

And I got 1 for sale for the B13 right here...


This is a stereo wire harness for 87-94 Nissan. This fits my B13 perfect. Sadly it won't fit my B14. Brand New never opened! Make offer!


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

when buying a wiring harness, does it come with both ends? my b14 doesn't have the male ends of the wiring harness anymore and i really don't to directly connect the deck wires to the car... if a wiring harness doesn't come with the male end, where can i find them?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The wiring harness plugs into the stock plug that's in the car, then you splice the wires onto the wires that come out of your headunit


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> The wiring harness plugs into the stock plug that's in the car, then you splice the wires onto the wires that come out of your headunit


that's the problem, i need the stock plug. the current stereo was spliced directly to the stock wiring without a harness between them. so harnesses don't have this stock end? where can i find one?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can snag a factory harness at a junkyard, but really, you don't need it. Simply grab a test light and a AA battery. Use the test light to find your two power wires and ground, and use the AA battery to pop your speakers. It helps to have a friend look at the speaker as you pop it to see whether it's in phase or not.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

samo said:


> You can snag a factory harness at a junkyard, but really, you don't need it. Simply grab a test light and a AA battery. Use the test light to find your two power wires and ground, and use the AA battery to pop your speakers. It helps to have a friend look at the speaker as you pop it to see whether it's in phase or not.


done and done, although i didn't check the phase. i think it sounds ok. now the big headache would be if i decided one day to switch decks... no harness, no relief.


----------

